# 1.5x FF speed - normal sound?



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

My apologies if this is old and tired - I did a cursory search and didn't turn anything up, but can't begin to think that I'm the first person to think about it...

The other day while watching a DVD, I noticed that my DVD player will play at 1.5 times the normal speed, and lower the pitch so that the audio doesn't sound too off. (People still talk really fast, but they are at least a normal pitch).

I WANT MY TIVO TO DO THIS!!!!! Please someone tell me I'm an idiot AND that this can be done?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Closed Captioning isn't affected by the first FF speed, turn them on and watch that way.


phox


----------

